# Caro mio ben (my first song)



## kikko

Ok guys this is my first lieder and the second composition I've completed.

Premise: there are for sure a lot of mistakes due to the fact that I don't study composition and my knowledge is based on few years of harmony.

The song has a A-B-A structure and it is based on the "Caro mio ben" poem.

Caro mio ben,
credimi almen,
senza di te
languisce il cor.

Il tuo fedel
sospira ognor.
Cessa, crudel,
tanto rigor!

Here is the link to the piece.

http://musescore.com/user/77923/scores/273696

(you can barely hear the piano and sometimes it sounds "strange" just like he's missing some notes =/).

Anyways enjoy and comment =)

Thanks!


----------



## Billy

Congratulations on your first song! I thought that it was very sweet and I liked the pace too. :lol:


----------



## kikko

Billy said:


> Congratulations on your first song! I thought that it was very sweet and I liked the pace too. :lol:


Thank you! =)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Fantastic! I would be proud to have written that.
Perhaps you could make it a tone or so lower to eliminate the high B. It can be very difficult to sing.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like Nobuo Uematsu or Koji Kondo or something.


----------



## Morimur

Is it for a video game soundtrack?


----------



## violadude

I think it could use more rhythmic variety. It's very similar and square at the moment. 

Also, just a little tid-bit of information, it's not a "lieder" unless it's in German.


----------



## echo

lovely --- do another


----------



## kikko

Thank you all for the replies!!!

Right now I'm writing a new song


----------

